# Kennel Cough



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Freak its one thing after another with my dog. And I'm kicking myself constantly for not getting insurance.

Anyway this is more of a warning thrn snything. Scout has kennel cough. He had received the vaccination for it about 10 months ago. I had no idea that it really should be every six months as its not a very effective vaccine over the long term. I thought it was a once a year thing.

i can almost guarantee he caught this at the dog park. I'm annoyed that someone brought a dog that was not vaccinated and/or had the virus. While it is just like a cold for the most part, it can be very bad, and turn itno pneumonia quite quickly. Its also highly highly contagious. So Scout has been quarantined for a week now in our house, and yard. He can have no contact with other dogs, he can't even be in a house or area where other dogs might be, its that contagious. So its been great. A dog that is totally going stif crazy becauses he is getting very little in the way of exercise.

So I implore everyone, if you ever have contact with other dogs (even if its just walking by other ones on the street) please get your dog vaccinated to get them healthy and to ensure that it is not spread to other dogs.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Scout. Hope he's doing better.

This just happened last month to a co-worker. She took Bailey to the dog park and he picked up kennel cough. I tend to think of dog parks like elementary schools. If you have young children then you know that if one kid comes to school sick, very quickly every student seems to get the same sickness. Same at the dog park. I never assume other owners are responsible. I do assume dogs are present with kennel cough, parvo & etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I did a lot of research to decide what vaccines I wanted to give my pup. This is what I learned about Kennel Cough.

The vaccine (Bordetella) for Kennel Cough, it is often not effective in preventing infection. The most likely explanation for this is that there are many strains and mutations of the virus out there. Therefore, it is hit or miss whether the vaccine used on your dog will be the right one for the strain with which your dog comes into contact. This is similar to the "flu shot" for people; each year a vaccine is developed based on which strain(s) are suspected to be most prevalent. Be aware that your dog can still catch Kennel Cough even if s/he has had a shot to prevent it.

The Bordetella bacteria resides in almost every dog, however a good immune system keeps the bacteria under control. A low immune system or stress, can trigger Bordetella to take hold. Any time your dog is in the vicinity of an infected dog, the potential exists for infection. The incubation period is about 4-10 days, meaning your dog will not display symptoms of illness for about 4-10 days following exposure to the virus. Having a strong immune system is best way to avoid coming down with symptoms if/when your dog is exposed to the virus. This is why not every dog in the kennel (or house) will get it if there is an outbreak.

So is it worth giving the vaccination when the virus is analogous to the common cold that we humans sometimes catch and will generally be gone in two weeks time or less? I still am undecided...


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I think its more analagous to the flu shot. Its hit or miss also. I would rather not take the chance in getting it by giving the vaccine, and doing it every six months now, then taking the chance of going through the ordeal of dealing with kennel cough.

i have never gotten the flu shot, because I had never gotten the flu, until last January. I will now forever get the flu shot. Its not something I care to experience again, and even though I know they might not get the right strains of the virus in the vaccine, I'm still not willing to chance it. Same thing goes for my dog.

It does no harm in getting it, but the benefits from getting it could be great.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

A variety of opinions exist as to the efficacy and advantage of frequent vaccinations. Some of the arguments against frequent, excessive and annual vaccination include adverse consequences, suppressed immunology, and impairment of long term health resulting in a shorter life span for dogs.

I gave her the first Bortedello vaccination until make up my mind fully. 
*
I forgot to mention that I hope Scout is better soon!*


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope Scout got better quickly. I had the same experience except with day care. Riley got bordatello at 8 months. We did the right thing and got him to the vet, but he advanced into pneumonia and was housebound for over a month. Even though he felt better, he couldn't go out and socialize or play much. It was tough, because he is so young and doesn't understand. My vet suggested if they're going to be around other dogs, get the vaccine every 6 months but still no guarantee. It's tough when you need to take them places.


----------

